# Sig Request



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi, 

I just bought a lifetime membership and I'd like a sig, but im not sure which of my favourite fighters I want.

My favourite fighters are Sean Sherk, Okami, Gomi, Hioki, Aoki, Fitch, Shields, Jorgensen


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Good job on going plat. Go say Hi in the VIP area 


Oh, I'll have a look at this for you.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

How about this:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Maybe it's because I have no idea how you guys do that kind of stuff. But it amazes me. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome work Killz. Would it be asking too much to see other work?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Maybe it's because I have no idea how you guys do that kind of stuff. But it amazes me. You guys are awesome.


It takes a good amount of practice. I mess around with Photoshop from time to time. I have gotten a lot better but nowhere near as good as some of the people around here.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It takes a good amount of practice. I mess around with Photoshop from time to time. I have gotten a lot better but nowhere near as good as some of the people around here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


I had no idea how to even use Microsoft paint in any way until someone showed me some very, very basic stuff. Like my amazing work with the censorship of the Step Brothers picture lol

EDIT:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I had no idea how to even use Microsoft paint in any way until someone showed me some very, very basic stuff. Like my amazing work with the censorship of the Step Brothers picture lol


Haha nice.

There are tons of tutorials out there, and I have had help from some people on here but I get hung up on a piece very often.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Haha nice.
> 
> There are tons of tutorials out there, and I have had help from some people on here but I get hung up on a piece very often.
> 
> ...


Yeah I can't even imagine how people put those sigs together. Those things are amazing. I'd have to sit through like a week of youtube tutorials just to make something basic lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Yeah I can't even imagine how people put those sigs together. Those things are amazing. I'd have to sit through like a week of youtube tutorials just to make something basic lol


Getting started and making simple things isn't to hard really. It's when you get into layer blending and crap like that that makes me punch my monitor through the wall.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Getting started and making simple things isn't to hard really. It's when you get into layer blending and crap like that that makes me punch my monitor through the wall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


I got a headache just reading that. That sounds like a handful for sure.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I've used photoshop every day for the last 11 years as part of my job so it's like 2nd nature to me now.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> I've used photoshop every day for the last 11 years as part of my job so it's like 2nd nature to me now.


I wish I had those skills.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

It's really not that difficult after like a month or so. You do still learn little tricks and stuff as you go but the hardest bit is getting inspiration for new things.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Just to show how ignorant I am. Do you use Microsoft Paint or is there an actual program called Photo Shop that you use?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

It's an actual programme called Photoshop, made by adobe.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> It's an actual programme called Photoshop, made by adobe.


Yeah...I knew that...of course....I'm so ignorant :angry04:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I've been self tought since I was 13 years old, so 11 years as well. Used PS 7 to begin with.

When you start using PS for photography or design elements as well, you create work that is lightyears beyond any sig in terms of depth and actual use of the program, because you need to explore more of the program. I probably used 10% of what was available in PS before I started photography :laugh:

Ous, Photoshop CS2 is free now from the Adobe website (Killz posted earlier in the tech section), download it and play around


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I started on PS 5 [/old]


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

CS3 for me. Yeah I'm a noob.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

K R Y said:


> I've been self tought since I was 13 years old, so 11 years as well. Used PS 7 to begin with.
> 
> When you start using PS for photography or design elements as well, you create work that is lightyears beyond any sig in terms of depth and actual use of the program, because you need to explore more of the program. I probably used 10% of what was available in PS before I started photography :laugh:
> 
> *Ous, Photoshop CS2 is free now from the Adobe website (Killz posted earlier in the tech section), download it and play around *


I'll have to check that out for sure! Thanks, good lookin out.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

well then


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah K R Y is right with all the depth shit. I started trying to use it with pictures. Blurring, lighting etc. and used it a lot more than you would with a general sig. I miss photoshop . Need to get my old computer rocking so I can get it working again.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

MuscleSherk said:


> well then


Any how, this guy wants a sig


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Any how, this guy wants a sig


Maybe he should get his own thread...wait...I like tea.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Got off topic a little didnt we 

All good either way


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

MuscleSherk said:


> Got off topic a little didnt we
> 
> All good either way


You just inspire great conversation. My sig request thread isn't near as cool as yours.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

So any other opitions ?


----------

